# Help! choosing spine for arrows Victory VAP



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

WillisMillo said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm looking for new arrows to match my bow, was looking for Victory VAP because I read some good things about them also because are in the range for my budget.
> 
> ...


Are you sure ? around 600-650 would be a good starting point. Exceptions for uukha limbs. 

Could u take a screenshot of the victory arrow guide. Im getting a completly diffrent result :S 0.650(0.642). But i dont know what specs u put in.

What IBO rating did u put in ? seams its Longbow setting your using ? only way to get 700.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I shoot a similar setup and specs with 600 spine VAPs full length with 100gr points. At 45# I shoot 500 spine with 120gr points.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

j.conner said:


> I shoot a similar setup and specs with 600 spine VAPs full length with 100gr points. At 45# I shoot 500 spine with 120gr points.


Full length shafts is 30.5" right?


----------



## WillisMillo (Nov 16, 2019)

I was setting a IBO Speed of 210, using the fps that stu miller's calculator shows, but has i don't know how to calculate the footing didn't use it for the spine it self


----------



## WillisMillo (Nov 16, 2019)

Timevoid said:


> Are you sure ? around 600-650 would be a good starting point. Exceptions for uukha limbs.
> 
> Could u take a screenshot of the victory arrow guide. Im getting a completly diffrent result :S 0.650(0.642). But i dont know what specs u put in.
> 
> ...


This way, still a little high, having in mind that victory doesn't have 650

View attachment 7080941


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

WillisMillo said:


> I was setting a IBO Speed of 210, using the fps that stu miller's calculator shows, but has i don't know how to calculate the footing didn't use it for the spine it self


Please use the ibo rating of one in the drop down meny in calculator. It will show correct numbers. Pinwheel software is running behind the scene.

210 is raw fps speed att current draw weight.

Here is formula for ibo.
https://archerycountry.com/blog/what-is-ibo-speed/


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

WillisMillo said:


> Timevoid said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure ? around 600-650 would be a good starting point. Exceptions for uukha limbs.
> ...


You can go for 600 spine with an bit longer shafts then 28,6(current lenght?) If thats not an option you can use heavier points to weaken spine a bit. 

Else run 700 spine with lighter point.

But +- 50 on spine can easily be adjusted when fine tuning your setup.

I think i did half a turn on limbbolt to tune for half a spine grade together with small adjustments on plunger tension.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Timevoid said:


> Full length shafts is 30.5" right?


Yes, that is correct. Full-length on VAP 500/600 is 30.5".


----------



## WillisMillo (Nov 16, 2019)

Timevoid said:


> WillisMillo said:
> 
> 
> > Timevoid said:
> ...


I wanna go 28.3 or 28 inches, otherwise I'll be too far away from the clicker plate, maybe using 120 grains point weight to go to 600.
Also I can change my poundage up to 44, so I'm theory it will be ok. Still a bit high the spine in comparison to any spine chart, please if you can check twice, I wanna buy my new set of arrows asap, I had broken 5 this days for cutting them wrong and for the weak spine that I'm using (carbon express predator ii 700 at 28.5 with 80 gr weight), all my arrows fight erratically to the left.


----------



## WillisMillo (Nov 16, 2019)

j.conner said:


> Timevoid said:
> 
> 
> > Full length shafts is 30.5" right?
> ...


How much poundage and draw length? 
Did you a bare shaft tunning? How well that set up works for you?


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

I compiled some various info into 1 picture for interpret bareshaft tuning. 

Also search for "tuning guide easton.pdf" and "TuningForTens.pdf" if you dont have them. If you doubt your judgment just use it as reference.


----------



## WillisMillo (Nov 16, 2019)

Timevoid said:


> I compiled some various info into 1 picture for interpret bareshaft tuning.
> 
> Also search for "tuning guide easton.pdf" and "TuningForTens.pdf" if you dont have them. If you doubt your judgment just use it as reference.
> 
> View attachment 7082019


Thanks, then you suggest to go for 600 spine and 120 grains weight?


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

WillisMillo said:


> I wanna go 28.3 or 28 inches, otherwise I'll be too far away from the clicker plate, maybe using 120 grains point weight to go to 600.
> Also I can change my poundage up to 44, so I'm theory it will be ok. Still a bit high the spine in comparison to any spine chart, please if you can check twice, I wanna buy my new set of arrows asap, I had broken 5 this days for cutting them wrong and for the weak spine that I'm using (carbon express predator ii 700 at 28.5 with 80 gr weight), all my arrows fight erratically to the left.





WillisMillo said:


> Thanks, then you suggest to go for 600 spine and 120 grains weight?


I dont wont to bother you with more questions. But are you left or right handed archer. Why i ask was because if you are right handed archer and your soft CX-predetor II dives to the left they are stiff ? 
So this makes me puzzled. Predetors cut to 28.5 " 80 grain tip. And predetors are not cut any shorter then 28.5" ? 

My self i shoot 28" 750spine 100grain points on medium bow at 38# on fingers. And second pair of limbs is 43# on fingers 28" 650 spine 100grain points. 

If you feel 42lbs at 29" draw is easy and you can keep your form. Then go for 600 spine but wait with cutting them to short in the beginning. (clicker extender) can be an option and keep shafts at full length. This to get a proper tune of arrows.

On contrary if 60 arrows makes you work alot harder. Reduce the draw weight of your bow 2-3 lbs and go for 700spine arrows and cut em to 28" length. 100grain 40lbs at 28" shafts seams to be sweetspot for 700 spine. 

Another option is to go for Easton Carbon ones 660 spine. They should fit your clicker and are close in range of your sweetspot. C1 Easton have break-off-points in following range "spine 550/730 - 90/100/110gr"


Its diffucult i been here myself. Im using skylon arrows just because my sweetspot is "inbetween". And Skylon has those middle spined shafts.


----------



## WillisMillo (Nov 16, 2019)

Timevoid said:


> I dont wont to bother you with more questions. But are you left or right handed archer. Why i ask was because if you are right handed archer and your soft CX-predetor II dives to the left they are stiff ?
> So this makes me puzzled. Predetors cut to 28.5 " 80 grain tip. And predetors are not cut any shorter then 28.5" ?
> 
> My self i shoot 28" 750spine 100grain points on medium bow at 38# on fingers. And second pair of limbs is 43# on fingers 28" 650 spine 100grain points.
> ...


Don't bother me at all, i'm gratefull with you.

I have not made a bare shaft test yet, tomorrow i'll to se how they are, i'm right handed indeed, i was shooting with a 35 pounds in fingers bow before and they fly "ok" but with 30 inches long, now i had cut them to 28.3, broke 2 in the process, broke 3 more shooting because all the arrows had being flying to the left, and hit the wood and got split, had 5 more, 4 cutted and 1 uncut, tomorrow i'm going to take the vanes out of the ones that are cut and test how they fly, also going to recheck my centershot, I had calibrated my limbs after i set the centershoot, and yesterday had the feeling that is wrong. 
Next reply is going to be with photos and data. Thanks for helping me and sorry for bother you.

Ps. I got tired and lose my form after 130-150 shoots, just have 2 weeks with this new bow, I'm getting there, training to get in the right physical form. also the bow go up to 44 pounds, had lower it to 42 to have some room for calibration for the next arrows.

Ps2. Which skylons? How do they group?


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

WillisMillo said:


> Timevoid said:
> 
> 
> > I dont wont to bother you with more questions. But are you left or right handed archer. Why i ask was because if you are right handed archer and your soft CX-predetor II dives to the left they are stiff ?
> ...


Keep up the hard work! 

Keep us updated and hopefully by the end of all this hard work you got some nice flying arrows. 

Skylon radius and Brixxxon. 
Some fresh reviews from down under.
https://youtu.be/EUwaURxpXZQ
https://youtu.be/jYKyk1p68Ow
https://youtu.be/Gc-Jah5Vtds


----------

